
Show HN: omen.tv – Low-latency P2P streaming with Chromecast support - Benjamin_Dobell
https://omen.tv/
======
Benjamin_Dobell
I'm in Stage 4 lock-downs here in Melbourne, Australia. Over the weekend I
threw together a hacky little project that lets you stream your screen in a
way that anyone joining can cast that stream to their Chromecast without the
latency of Twitch, Youtube Live etc.

It was built with Jackbox Games in mind i.e. I can stream Jackbox Games and my
friends can cast that to their TVs whilst answering questions on their phones.

It's P2P, so your computer directly sends the stream to each participant
individually, which obviously won't work with a large number of people
watching the stream. So it's by no means trying to be a replacement for real
streaming services. It's just a handy way for a small number of participants
in your game to get Jackbox up on their TV, so they don't need multiple
devices in order to participate.

It's implementation is far from optimal e.g. the WebRTC signalling server uses
polling instead of Web Sockets. However, it gets the job done.

